# 11 day old's nappies



## Tre1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi

I wondered if you could help me please.  My little girl is 11 days old and she is breastfed.  We have had quite a few issues with breastfeeding and she has had to have formula a couple of occasions but we are still persisting with the breastfeeding.  I was told that breastfed babies normally don't need winding and their nappies don't smell, however this is not the case with DD.  After a feed she gets windy and when she lets off it smells eggy, her nappies have almost a yeasty smell to them.  Should it be coming out so quickly and should it be so smelly?  Do you think she may have a problem with her stomach?

I would be very grateful for any advice you can offer.


----------

